# Android Jelly Bean 5.0 leaked for Galaxy Nexus



## houseboatwayne (Jul 26, 2011)

http://androidheadlines.com/2012/04/android-5-0-jelly-bean-build-leaked-for-the-galaxy-nexus.html


----------



## Arachnidus (Jan 1, 2012)

Seems legit.


----------



## yurdle (Jun 13, 2011)

Why rick roll on april fools day? I was expecting something along the lines of april fools hoping to get some laughs and it was just some stupid rick roll.


----------



## Sl4ck3r (Nov 27, 2011)

Agreed. I hope his house boat sinks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Rickrolling has been overdone.


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

The funny part is that if for some reason something awesome really does leak today no one will believe its real.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

/fail


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

Damn, that leak DOUBLED my Antutu benchmarks! I'm never gonna give you up, Gnex! Never gonna put you down!


----------



## bawksybrown (Mar 12, 2012)

We're no strangers to love....


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

People still find this funny?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gtx1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Maybe i'm just missing it, but don't people think it's just a little bit obvious when they post big stuff on this particular day?

Clicking through the links I felt like Rick in the last episode of "The Walking Dead."


----------



## Sierra8561 (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol I agree

Galaxy Nexus running the amazing Imoseyon kernel


----------



## abouzol (Apr 1, 2012)

this IS LEGIT


----------



## abouzol (Apr 1, 2012)

BLOWNNNNN


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

Also why would you do this when I already did it







hahahaha

http://rootzwiki.com...orking-on-gnex/

*edit* didn't actually see the OP -- legit looking site


----------



## swordrune10 (Mar 28, 2012)

omg! its really awesome! heres a screenshot!!


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

akellar said:


> People still find this funny?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Virgins... virgins still find this funny...


----------



## error311 (Oct 14, 2011)

swordrune10 said:


> omg! its really awesome! heres a screenshot!!


Id take that nav bar tho.


----------



## _JKK_ (Jan 8, 2012)

akellar said:


> People still find this funny?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


No.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

I love that song!


----------



## GoBears (Dec 11, 2011)

I'd rather be rickroll'd then read the word "kang" one more time lol.


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Jul 24, 2011)

Change your panties and stop being so damn sensitive.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Android April Fools pranks seem to never be as fun or as creative as something like this: http://meta.stackove...-joke-to-appear

<3 clippy


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

AshG said:


> Damn, that leak DOUBLED my Antutu benchmarks! I'm never gonna give you up, Gnex! Never gonna put you down!


Ahhh haha. This is the only thing that could've made me feel better about getting rick roll'd so many times today

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

banned.....for use of the rick roll.


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

I didn't even need to check the link, or read the op to know i've been trolled. Laughed when i saw the title.


----------



## Crooke356 (Nov 26, 2011)

Man, you can't even play a joke on these forums without someone telling you how you did it wrong. Too many know it all's and haters. Every time I see a negative post where someone is posting just to show they know more than the other, and they do it in a condencending, rude manner, I picture the south park episode where the kids are playing WOW. They're extremely obese, shit in bed pans (rather than get up from the computer) and stuff their zit ridden faces with junk food Cartman's mommy brings them. Yea, thats how I picture you "uber" cool assess. I'm sure I'm not the only one. Its called respect people, and some of you have none. I apologize for my rudeness, but the way people treat others on a forum where one is supposed to be able to ask questions and get respectful, honest answers is ruining the integrity of this site. I no longer come to this forum to get my peers opinions or see whats going on in this amazing community, but to only see what amazing work the Devs do. If I want to be talked down to I'll just go............ Well, ill come here. No better place for it.My little rant isn't just directed to this single thread, but to many. Much of what was posted here was in good fun, but not all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## swordrune10 (Mar 28, 2012)

Crooke356 said:


> Man, you can't even play a joke on these forums without someone telling you how you did it wrong. Too many know it all's and haters. Every time I see a negative post where someone is posting just to show they know more than the other, and they do it in a condencending, rude manner, I picture the south park episode where the kids are playing WOW. They're extremely obese, shit in bed pans (rather than get up from the computer) and stuff their zit ridden faces with junk food Cartman's mommy brings them. Yea, thats how I picture you "uber" cool assess. I'm sure I'm not the only one. Its called respect people, and some of you have none. I apologize for my rudeness, but the way people treat others on a forum where one is supposed to be able to ask questions and get respectful, honest answers is ruining the integrity of this site. I no longer come to this forum to get my peers opinions or see whats going on in this amazing community, but to only see what amazing work the Devs do. If I want to be talked down to I'll just go............ Well, ill come here. No better place for it.My little rant isn't just directed to this single thread, but to many. Much of what was posted here was in good fun, but not all.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


ahem! u forgot to tell us if u even installed jelly bean to ur phone or not! jeez... x.x


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Crooke356 said:


> Man, you can't even play a joke on these forums without someone telling you how you did it wrong. Too many know it all's and haters. Every time I see a negative post where someone is posting just to show they know more than the other, and they do it in a condencending, rude manner, I picture the south park episode where the kids are playing WOW. They're extremely obese, shit in bed pans (rather than get up from the computer) and stuff their zit ridden faces with junk food Cartman's mommy brings them. Yea, thats how I picture you "uber" cool assess. I'm sure I'm not the only one. Its called respect people, and some of you have none. I apologize for my rudeness, but the way people treat others on a forum where one is supposed to be able to ask questions and get respectful, honest answers is ruining the integrity of this site. I no longer come to this forum to get my peers opinions or see whats going on in this amazing community, but to only see what amazing work the Devs do. If I want to be talked down to I'll just go............ Well, ill come here. No better place for it.My little rant isn't just directed to this single thread, but to many. Much of what was posted here was in good fun, but not all.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Eh, some people just don't like april fools pranks and whether one agrees with that notion or not, it's justifiable (albeit this is a minor one compared to some real time wasters people have done in the past). April fools to some people on the Internet becomes "A day to be a dick/waste people's time with an excuse." Not to say that is how all April Fool's pranks play out of course, but some do. Now as for people's attitudes in other threads, that's kind of an Internet thing more than just a single forum. You always have people like that online. Your post reminded me of this though http://thingist.com/t/item/4372/, which I agree mostly with, except the end part about hipsters.


----------



## Crooke356 (Nov 26, 2011)

yarly said:


> Eh, some people just don't like april fools pranks and whether one agrees with that notion or not, it's justifiable (albeit this is a minor one compared to some real time wasters people have done in the past). April fools to some people on the Internet becomes "A day to be a dick/waste people's time with an excuse." Not to say that is how all April Fool's pranks play out of course, but some do. Now as for people's attitudes in other threads, that's kind of an Internet thing more than just a single forum. You always have people like that online. Your post reminded me of this though http://thingist.com/t/item/4372/, which I agree mostly with, except the end part about hipsters.


Your right, this kinda thing isn't exclusive to android forums, or tech forums. I was telling a buddy about my "crazy man" post and he sees the same on the custom truck forums. After reading what I wrote, I realized I sounded a lot like those I was bitching about. I stand behind what I said, but I should have worded it more carefully. Didn't mean to be a hypocrite. Thanks for the link, nice to see it being addressed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Alright now that we got some laughs and some fun in I'm going to close it down before we get too crazy.


----------

